# [WIFI] Configurer une carte (résolu)

## kingboxer

Bonjour a tous,

je ne sais pas comment configurer ma nouvelle carte wifi belkin, je sais ca fait un peu noob, mais es-ce que quelqu'un peut me donner deux-trois informations afin de la configurer?(ex: y a t il un tuto dispo?)

merci bcp

Kingboxer

P.S: pour l'instant j'ai eth0 non trouvé au boot de ma gentoo   :Confused: Last edited by kingboxer on Sat Jan 28, 2006 4:01 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## nykos

t'as des drivers ?

tu connais le chipset de la carte ?

fait un lspci et donne nous la sortie

----------

## loopx

il te faut :

- configurer le kernel avec des options pour le cryptage et le suport WLAN

- le driver (en dur si possible)

- un autre driver (si c'est du PCMCIA par exemple, le driver de ton bridge)

- emerge wireless-tools

puis il te faudra peut etre l'allumé avant de la configurer avec iwconfig et ifconfig/dhcpcd. Et après tout ca, ca doit fonctionner  :Smile: 

----------

## Adrien

Salut kingboxer!   :Smile: 

On attends toujours le lspci!   :Razz: 

Déjà à savoir, pour ton kernel, il te faut ça:

```
sapin linux # zgrep RADIO /proc/config.gz 

CONFIG_NET_RADIO=y
```

et si c'est un 2.6.15 ou supérieur, il faut ça aussi:

```
razorback ~ # zgrep IEEE80211 /proc/config.gz

CONFIG_IEEE80211=y

CONFIG_IEEE80211_CRYPT_WEP=y

CONFIG_IEEE80211_CRYPT_CCMP=y

CONFIG_IEEE80211_CRYPT_TKIP=y
```

Et comme dit loopx, le paquet wireless-tools est nécessaire pour configuer ta carte et est suffisant si tu veux utiliser l'encryption WEP.

Si tu veux utiliser l'encryption WPA:

```
# emerge wpa_supplicant
```

Les fichiers de config à utiliser pour une interface wifi sont les suivants: 

/etc/conf.d/net

/etc/conf.d/wireless.example (à renommer en /etc/conf.d/wireless après l'avoir édité)

/etc/conf.d/wpa_supplicant (uniquement si tu utilises le WPA.

++

----------

## Nirna

Si c'est une Belkin 54G USB, il te faut : 

- configurer le noyeau avec les options qui vont bien   :Wink:   (surtout pour ndiswrapper qui est assez pénible là-dessus)

- installer ndiswrapper (vérifie sur leur site que ta carte est supportée, il y a plusieurs variantes de cette carte)

- charger les pilotes windows 

- configurer ton net.wlan0, en utilisant iwconfig (donné par wireless-tools déjà indiqué)

Y'a peut-être moyen de faire autrement, mais j'ai pas mal galeré sur cette foutue carte, et je n'y suis arrivé qu'avec Ndiswrapper...

Si c'est la même, je te filerais les manips (c'est sûr une autre machine, et j'ai la flemme de la rallumer   :Rolling Eyes:  )

----------

## kingboxer

Voici enfin ce que dis le lspci :

02:0a.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4306 802.11b/g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 03)

voila je me demande aussi comment config le dhcpcd afin de faire le emerge wireless-tools conseillé

merci a vous pour tout ces messages d'aide

@plus kingboxer

----------

## nykos

 *kingboxer wrote:*   

> 02:0a.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4306 802.11b/g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 03)

 

pour ce chipset il faut utiliser ndiswrapper qui va utiliser les drivers windows

à moins que le driver en développement ne soit déjà fonctionnel ??

 *kingboxer wrote:*   

> voila je me demande aussi comment config le dhcpcd afin de faire le emerge wireless-tools conseillé

 

je crois que t'as pas tout à fait bien compris là (ou alors je me trompe)

il faut que tu fasse "emerge wireless-tools" en root, et ça peu importe la carte que t'as !

dhcpcd tu le feras seulement quand le driver marchera pour obtenir une adresse IP

----------

## Adrien

kingboxer,

Tu es en x86 ou amd64?

Tu peux essayer avec ndiswrapper et nous dire ce que ça donne, sinon tente avec le driver bcm43xx dans portage:

```
# emerge bcm43xx

# echo "bcm43xx" >> /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6

# modules-update

# modprobe bcm43xx
```

Y'a d'autres manips à faire si tu utilises le driver de portage, mais j'attends que tu nous dise ce que t'as essayé (au cas où tu préfères ndiswrapper).

En tout cas, chez moi, ça marche pas, que ça soit avec ndiswrapper ou bcm43xx.   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## nykos

Adrien, pkoi ça marche pas chez toi ?

----------

## Adrien

 *nykos wrote:*   

> Adrien, pkoi ça marche pas chez toi ?

 

1- avec ndiswrapper 1.8:

Je suis en amd64 donc j'utilise un driver windows 64 bit : netbc564.inf, ndiswrapper l'accepte et je peux charger ndiswrapper sans problèmes mais la carte refuse que je lui passe une ESSID.

C'est à dire après un iwconfig wlan0 essid truc, un simple iwconfig me renvoie toujours: ESSID:off/any

2- avec bcm43xx:

Tout marche bien sauf qu'après avoir fait un dhcpcd eth1, la carte ne récupère pas d'adresse IP...   :Sad: 

Donc ça marche ni avec l'un, ni avec l'autre...

----------

## kingboxer

J'ai un autre question je n'ai pas encore le net sur mon système linux, comment faire le emerge wireless-tools alors?

Merci a vous   :Laughing: 

Je suis aussi un pue perdu parmis vos réponse, qu'es-ce que je dois faire tout d'abord?

----------

## Adrien

 *kingboxer wrote:*   

> J'ai un autre question je n'ai pas encore le net sur mon système linux, comment faire le emerge wireless-tools alors?

 

C'est mal barré.   :Confused: 

Bon ben t'as qu'à essayer avec ndiswrapper déjà.

Tu télécharges les sources de wireless-tools-28_pre13 et ndiswrapper-1.8 et tu enregistres les tarball dans le répertoire /usr/portage/distfiles/ 

Après :

```
# emerge wireless-tools ndiswrapper
```

Ensuite, je t'ai demandé si t'es en x86 ou amd64.

Si t'es en x86, chope les fichiers netbc5l.inf et netbc5l.sys (je suis pas sûr des noms, mais ça correspond aux drivers de ta carte wifi) qui sont sur ton CD de drivers ou sur ton windows, dans le dossier inf et mets-les de côté.

EDIT: Pour les drivers x86, je crois qu'en fait c'est bcmwl5.inf ...  :Rolling Eyes: 

Si t'es en amd64 chope le zip qui est [url=ubuntuforums.org/attachment.php?attachmentid=186]par là[/url] et mets-le de côté.

+++

----------

## kingboxer

Re-Salut j'ai fait l'emerge des deux packages que tu m'as conseillé et trouver deux fichier driver de ma carte...

Par contre j'ai du rebooter plusieurs fois car mon serveur X plante, comment es-ce que je peux éviter ca?

(je vais p-t re poster pour ce problème)

Merci Bcp a toi Adrien

K.

@plus

----------

## Adrien

 *kingboxer wrote:*   

> Re-Salut j'ai fait l'emerge des deux packages que tu m'as conseillé et trouver deux fichier driver de ma carte...
> 
> Par contre j'ai du rebooter plusieurs fois car mon serveur X plante, comment es-ce que je peux éviter ca?
> 
> (je vais p-t re poster pour ce problème)
> ...

 

De rien! Mais ton WIfi? c'est bon, ça marche?

Pour tes problèmes avec X, il faut mieux que tu ouvres un autre post en donnant plus de détails.   :Wink: 

++

----------

## kingboxer

Re, mon wifi ne fonctionne tjs pas, enfait je ne sais pas quoi faire mnt avec ndiswrapper et wireless-tools

Merci pour tes messages rapides ca m'aide un max

----------

## Nirna

X plante depuis que tu as émergé Ndiswrapper ?

Il faut probablement recompiler ton noyau, pour changer changer l'option suivante : 

http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/mediawiki/index.php/FAQ  : If you are using 2.6 kernels, make sure 4K stacks are not used i.e., disable CONFIG_4KSTACKS, in "Kernel Hacking" section

----------

## Adrien

 *Nirna wrote:*   

> X plante depuis que tu as émergé Ndiswrapper ?
> 
> Il faut probablement recompiler ton noyau, pour changer changer l'option suivante : 
> 
> http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/mediawiki/index.php/FAQ  : If you are using 2.6 kernels, make sure 4K stacks are not used i.e., disable CONFIG_4KSTACKS, in "Kernel Hacking" section

 

Oui, c'est toujours mieux de le faire, mais je suis pas sûr que le problème avec X soit du à ça. En général C'est plutôt quand t'as des kernel panic qu'il faut virer les 4k.

Pour ndiswrapper, tu as plein de howto sur le net et sur le forum, y'a des dizaines de posts à ce sujet.

Je t'explique vite fait pour ndiswrapper, et après faudrait que tu lises les man-pages de wireless-tools pour configurer ta carte. En gros tu vas dans le dossier où t'as enregistré tes fichiers .sys et .inf de windows et tu fais:

```
# ndiswrapper -i fichier.inf

# modprobe ndiswrapper

# ifconfig -a
```

Si tout s'est bien pasé, tu devrais voir ton interface wifi dans la sortie de la dernière commande.

++

----------

## nykos

 *Adrien wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 1- avec ndiswrapper 1.8:
> 
> Je suis en amd64 donc j'utilise un driver windows 64 bit : netbc564.inf, ndiswrapper l'accepte et je peux charger ndiswrapper sans problèmes mais la carte refuse que je lui passe une ESSID.
> ...

 

hum je crois que c'est un problème qui se règle en faisant en ifconfig wlan0 up avant de commencer,

ou alors en faisant un 2ème iwconfig essid avant de récupérer l'adresse ip

je sais plus exactement ce qu'il faut faire mais j'avais lu une magouille à ce sujet

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 2- avec bcm43xx:
> 
> Tout marche bien sauf qu'après avoir fait un dhcpcd eth1, la carte ne récupère pas d'adresse IP...  
> ...

 

t'as essayé avec un autre client dhcp ? genre dhclient

j'ai eu des problèmes avec dhcpcd à la fac, j'utilise dhclient là-bas

----------

## Adrien

 *nykos wrote:*   

> hum je crois que c'est un problème qui se règle en faisant en ifconfig wlan0 up avant de commencer,
> 
> ou alors en faisant un 2ème iwconfig essid avant de récupérer l'adresse ip
> 
> je sais plus exactement ce qu'il faut faire mais j'avais lu une magouille à ce sujet

 

J'ai déjà testé le coup du deuxième iwconfig essid truc, je connaissais la magouille, mais là, ça marche pas...

Si tu retrouves le trick ça me dit bien par contre!

 *nykos wrote:*   

> t'as essayé avec un autre client dhcp ? genre dhclient
> 
> j'ai eu des problèmes avec dhcpcd à la fac, j'utilise dhclient là-bas

 

nan mais je fais le faire!

Merci à toi!   :Smile: 

----------

## kingboxer

Bonjour a tous, 

voila en fait ma carte est une Wireless MaxG usb adapter (donc un wifi sur port usb)

je veux comme adrien me l'a conseiller utilisé ndiswrapper mais je ne trouve pas les inf et sys windows

es-ce que quelqu'un a deja fait tourner un tel type de carte ou avez-voous une idée

Merci Bcp

K.

----------

## MaKKrO

 *Adrien wrote:*   

> 
> 
> En tout cas, chez moi, ça marche pas, que ça soit avec ndiswrapper ou bcm43xx.  

 

Lolll

Ba moi non plus et c'est la me****

j'ai cru la derniere fois que ca allais le faire mais en fait non !!!

J'ai fait 

```
 emerge bcm43xx 
```

quand je fais iwconfig : 

```
 eth1      IEEE 802.11b/g  ESSID:off/any  Nickname:"Broadcom 4306"

          Mode:Managed  Access Point: Invalid   Bit Rate=1 Mb/s

          Tx-Power=off

          RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off

          Encryption key:off

```

Pour ndiswrapper :

```
D&N ~ # ndiswrapper -l

Installed drivers:

netbc564                driver present, hardware present

```

Mais jene peux rien faire de plus, ou alors je rate quelque chose... pas de eth1 ou wlan0 !!!

Adrien, ici  tu m avait parler du netbcm564.sys que j ai reussi a recup mais je ne sais pas trop quoi en faire en fait !!!

Merci de m'aider encore, et puis ca aidera l'auteur du post !!   :Wink: 

[EDIT] J'ai oublier ca aussi qui est pas mal !!

```

D&N ~ # ifconfig eth1 up

SIOCSIFFLAGS: No such file or directory

```

Petit extrait de dmesg

```

....

pccard: CardBus card inserted into slot 0

PCI: Found 0000:02:00.0 [14e4/4320] 000280 00

PCI: Calling quirk ffffffff8023a553 for 0000:02:00.0

PCI: Calling quirk ffffffff803dd18d for 0000:02:00.0

PCI: Calling quirk ffffffff803dce9b for 0000:02:00.0

  got res [32000000:32001fff] bus [32000000:32001fff] flags 200 for BAR 0 of 0000:02:00.0

PCI: moved device 0000:02:00.0 resource 0 (200) to 32000000

DEV: registering device: ID = '0000:02:00.0'

PM: Adding info for pci:0000:02:00.0

bus pci: add device 0000:02:00.0

pci: Matched Device 0000:02:00.0 with Driver bcm43xx driver 0.0.1

PCI: Enabling device 0000:02:00.0 (0000 -> 0002)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:02:00.0[A] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 169

PCI: Enabling bus mastering for device 0000:02:00.0

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:02:00.0 to 64

bcm43xx: Chip ID 0x4306, rev 0x3

bcm43xx: Number of cores: 5

bcm43xx: Core 0: ID 0x800, rev 0x4, vendor 0x4243, enabled

bcm43xx: Core 1: ID 0x812, rev 0x5, vendor 0x4243, disabled

bcm43xx: Core 2: ID 0x80d, rev 0x2, vendor 0x4243, enabled

bcm43xx: Core 3: ID 0x807, rev 0x2, vendor 0x4243, disabled

bcm43xx: Core 4: ID 0x804, rev 0x9, vendor 0x4243, enabled

bcm43xx: PHY connected

bcm43xx: Detected PHY: Version: 2, Type 2, Revision 2

bcm43xx: Detected Radio:  ID: 2205017f (Manuf: 17f Ver: 2050 Rev: 2)

bcm43xx: Radio turned off

bcm43xx: Radio turned off

CLASS: registering class device: ID = 'eth1'

class_hotplug - name = eth1

bound device '0000:02:00.0' to driver 'bcm43xx driver 0.0.1'

pci: Bound Device 0000:02:00.0 to Driver bcm43xx driver 0.0.1

eth0: Media Link On 100mbps full-duplex

bcm43xx: PHY connected

CLASS: registering class device: ID = '0000:02:00.0'

class_hotplug - name = 0000:02:00.0

class->hotplug() returned -19

class_hotplug - name = 0000:02:00.0

CLASS: Unregistering class device. ID = '0000:02:00.0'

class_hotplug - name = 0000:02:00.0

device class '0000:02:00.0': release.

```

----------

## Adrien

De mon côté, j'ai réussi à faire marcher la carte avec ndiswrapper, mais uniquement en WPA avec wpa_supplicant si ça vous intéresse, et ça marche nickel (en tout cas jusqu'à présent).

 *MaKKrO wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> D&N ~ # ifconfig eth1 up
> 
> ...

 

Nous y voilà!   :Very Happy:   C'est exactement pour cette raison que je t'ai dit de choper le fichier netbcm564.sys.

En fait, il va falloir que tu extraies le firmware de ce fichier à l'aide d'un soft qui s'appelle fwcutter.

Donc tu trouves fwcutter, tu l'installes et tout ça et ensuite tu fais simplement:

```
# fwcutter netbcm564.sys
```

là il va t'extraire plein de fichiers .fw

Et puis du répertoire où t'as compilé fwcutter, tu fais: 

```
# make installfw
```

Sinon, tu peux copier les fichiers .fw à la main. Je crois qu'il faut les mettre dans /lib/firmware.

Après ça, tu pourras upper ton interface.   :Smile: Last edited by Adrien on Thu Jan 26, 2006 1:24 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## MaKKrO

Alors plusieurs petites choses assez fun !

Tout d'abord ca :

 *Adrien wrote:*   

> De mon côté, j'ai réussi à faire marcher la carte avec ndiswrapper, mais uniquement en WPA avec wpa_supplicant si ça vous intéresse, et ça marche nickel (en tout cas jusqu'à présent.
> 
> 

 

Deja que j'ai du WEP sur l'AP et que les Sales font la gueule, si jamais je change les settings, ils me tuent !!!

Autrement, J'ai chopper fwcutter  ICI , y'a bcm43xx aussi, ca peut servir, parce que un peu dur a trouver !

J'ai fait tout ce que tu as dit et la...... Miracle !!! Ca marche pas, encore pire, ma carte s'éteint quand je fais 

```
 ifconfig eth1 up
```

Dans la série comic, après un 

```
 ifconfig eth1 down
```

et bien elle se rallume !!! (juste le hotplug )

J'ai essayé plusieurs fois, et la mortel ! freeze du laptop et reboot obligatoire !!!

je crois que je vais la bruler cette carte a la c**

----------

## Adrien

 *MaKKrO wrote:*   

> J'ai essayé plusieurs fois, et la mortel ! freeze du laptop et reboot obligatoire !!!
> 
> je crois que je vais la bruler cette carte a la c**

 

Rooo, faut pas te buter, c'est monnaie courante les freeze avec le Wifi   :Razz: 

T'as les 4kb stacks dans ton kernel ou pas? Si oui, vire-les.

Sinon, t'as mis tout ce qu'il faut comme support dans le kernel?

La compilation/installation de fwcutter s'est bien passée? Pas d'erreur ou autre?

----------

## MaKKrO

 *Adrien wrote:*   

> 
> 
> T'as les 4kb stacks dans ton kernel ou pas? Si oui, vire-les.
> 
> 

 

Alors ca, il me faudrai un peu plus de details, parce que je ne sais pas ce que c'est... et oui !!   :Embarassed:  ==> []

 *Adrien wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Sinon, t'as mis tout ce qu'il faut comme support dans le kernel?
> 
> 

 

Oui dans le kernel je pense avoir vraiment mis le tout ce qui fallait !

même peut etre plus... je sais pas trop si c'est bien !

 *Adrien wrote:*   

> 
> 
> La compilation/installation de fwcutter s'est bien passée? Pas d'erreur ou autre?
> 
> 

 

Pour fwcutter, aucune erreur, ca s'est passé nikel !!!

J'ai meme essayé avec plusieurs différents

Honnetement je ne sais plus trop quoi faire la !!!

----------

## Adrien

 *MaKKrO wrote:*   

> Alors ca, il me faudrai un peu plus de details, parce que je ne sais pas ce que c'est... et oui !!   ==> []

 

Je crois que c'est dans Kernel Hacking mais ça a peut-être bougé depuis...  :Rolling Eyes: 

Sinon pour le reste c'est casse-c******s, de mon côté ça s'est passé sans problème. Ceci dit une fois que j'ai réussi à upper ma carte, j'ai pas réussi à faire grand chose avec. Je crois qu'il va nous falloir de la patience. Pas sûr mais il me semble qu'elle supporte le mode monitor. Faudrait que je réessaye pour vérifier.

----------

## kingboxer

C'est un peu confu la pour moi, qu'es-ce qui est pour moi dans les réponses???

Je rappelle que c'est encore mon post...

Merci a Vous 

P.S: Please Help   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Adrien

@ kingboxer: Mais t'as trouvé les drivers de ta carte ou non?

----------

## kingboxer

je pensais mais je me trompais, j'ai ouvert le fichier data1.cab sur mon cd pour trouver les .inf, il y a juste un fichier qui repond driver present mais comme c'est une carte wifi usb (avant c'etait une pci mais je l'ai mis dans le pc de ma mère) quann je fais un iwconfig (ou ifconfig je me souviens plus) j'ai ceci lo no wireless

je suppose que ma carte (adpter wifi) n'est pas reconnu et la je ne sais plus

Peut-tu m'aider? pour rappel ma carte c'est une wireless maxg usb adapter (model 5421)

Merci

----------

## kingboxer

le seul fichier que j'ai trouvé sous le cd d'install c'est usrmaxg.inf et cela met driver present mais pas hardware present

enfin la dessus j'ai eu de bon résultat a mes exams, c'est deja pas mal

----------

## kingboxer

sinon je veux bien un bonne blague j'ai mon moral info. a plat

j'espere a bientot

----------

## Adrien

 *kingboxer wrote:*   

> le seul fichier que j'ai trouvé sous le cd d'install c'est usrmaxg.inf et cela met driver present mais pas hardware present
> 
> enfin la dessus j'ai eu de bon résultat a mes exams, c'est deja pas mal

 

C'est bon pour le fichier .inf, ça a l'air d'être ce qu'il faut. Par contre il te faut 2 fichiers: un .inf et un .sys ils portent parfois le même nom.

Regarde si tu vois pas le .sys dans le répertoire où t'as trouvé le .inf   :Wink: 

----------

## kingboxer

voici ce qui se passe dans dmesg lors que j'insère l'adapter:

usb 1-7: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 8

----------

## Adrien

 *kingboxer wrote:*   

> voici ce qui se passe dans dmesg lors que j'insère l'adapter:
> 
> usb 1-7: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 8

 

kingboxer,

Un dmesg ne sert à rien pour l'instant.

Si tu ne trouves pas ces drivers, ça va pas être possible d'utiliser ndiwrapper, et donc ta carte. Donc pour l'instant cherche ces drivers, sur ton CD fourni avec ou dans tes dossiers inf de windows, ou sur le site du constructeur. 

Ou alors, essaie en installant le paquet bcm43xx, ce qui est une autre possibilité.

----------

## MaKKrO

 *Adrien wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Je crois que c'est dans Kernel Hacking mais ça a peut-être bougé depuis...  

 

Bon ba j'ai regardé mais pas trouvé !!! alors je ne sais pas quoi faire de plus...

Un autre idée ???

Thanks

----------

## kingboxer

Merci a tous le prob est résolu

----------

